# no esp button



## oohay32408 (Nov 22, 2010)

Posted: 4 minutes ago 
i have a 2001 225 tt. i do not have a esp button. is this normal for my car. i keep reading that there is supposed to be one by the passenger seat heat button, but it is a blank button that does not move.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Welcome to the world of early 225's. These were cars that were built before the recall and when they went in for the control arm/sway bar/spoiler recall ESP was a $500 add on option.

I have one of these as well and consider myself blessed! Except for in the snow of course but it just means you need to be a little more careful and learn to save yourself instead of relay on traction control.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Welcome to the world of early 225's. These were cars that were built before the recall and when they went in for the control arm/sway bar/spoiler recall ESP was a $500 add on option.
> 
> I have one of these as well and consider myself blessed! Except for in the snow of course but it just means you need to be a little more careful and learn to save yourself instead of relay on traction control.


I turn mine off in the snow


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

^ i do too. BUT we dont turn it of completely, it is still on, and will still help a little. It is impossible to turn it off COMPLETELY with out cutting some wires! :banghead:

So, I consider the cars with out it lucky!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> ^ i do too. BUT we dont turn it of completely, it is still on, and will still help a little. It is impossible to turn it off COMPLETELY with out cutting some wires! :banghead:
> 
> So, I consider the cars with out it lucky!


Fol **** our lives


----------



## oohay32408 (Nov 22, 2010)

so if no switch then no esp at all?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

oohay32408 said:


> so if no switch then no esp at all?


 and be happy!!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

oohay32408 said:


> so if no switch then no esp at all?


 Stop rubbing it in


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Mantvis said:


> ^ i do too. BUT we dont turn it of completely, it is still on, and will still help a little. It is impossible to turn it off COMPLETELY with out cutting some wires! :banghead:
> 
> So, I consider the cars with out it lucky!


 Get into car, hold down ESP button, turn on and start car, let go of button. ESP should be totally off, rather than the soft-off (engages while braking/clutching) when you push the button after start-up.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Very interesting fact! 
how do i know if it works or not tho!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

find a snowy parking lot and toss your car around like you've never tossed before.

E46 BMW's have that feature where if you hold the DSC button down it changes the off symbol to have all traction control completely removed. I've never heard of mk4 R's or TT's having that but anything is possible!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Someone test this pleeaaaasssseeeeee


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

haha i was thinking the same thing! 

I tried to start the car like this to see if anything out of ordinary would happen BUT 
The first time i tried the ESP light didnt even came on! 
The second time I tried and hold the button alittle longer the light did came on. 

But this makes me think that it does the "soft-off " 
Ill try this today in a few hours or tomorrow morning, we got few millimeters of snow...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> haha i was thinking the same thing!
> 
> I tried to start the car like this to see if anything out of ordinary would happen BUT
> The first time i tried the ESP light didnt even came on!
> ...


 Thank you good sir. :thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

uhhhh how do i turn it back on?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> uhhhh how do i turn it back on?


 Will it not turn back on when you push it again? I'm imagining your stuck in a blizzard somewhere as I type this


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

It should be back on after a restart


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

The weird part is when i pressed the button and started the car it felt like it was same as the "soft touch" so i went back home, 20 mins later decided to go to the gym. And I was sliding all over the place. i was turning into my driveway at like 10ish mph and i just went straight into the grass. 
Ill have to try unplugging the battery. 

But yeah you definitely CAN turn off the ESP 150%  
But the question is how do you turn it back on? :biggrinsanta:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The first part is awesome. The second not so much


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

bahhhhh


----------

